# [lecteur de cartes] non reconnu (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

J'ai sur mon ordinateur un lecteur multicartes (SD, XD, etc), et je n'arrive pas à le faire marcher sous gentoo. Il doit certainement manquer une option dans le kernel, mais je ne sais absolument pas où chercher...

Je ne sais pas grand chose sur ce lecteur, je n'ai pas de références ni rien. Si jamais ça vous aide, je vous joins un lsusb et un lspci.

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection (rev 02)    

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)      

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) 

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) 

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) 

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)                                

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8300 GS] (rev a1)
```

lsusb

```
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 413c:2105 Dell Computer Corp. Model L100 Keyboard                                

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                          

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                          

Bus 008 Device 003: ID 413c:8130 Dell Computer Corp.                                                    

Bus 008 Device 005: ID 046d:c719 Logitech, Inc.                                                         

Bus 008 Device 004: ID 046d:c718 Logitech, Inc.                                                         

Bus 008 Device 002: ID 046d:0b05 Logitech, Inc.                                                         

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                          

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0461:4d15 Primax Electronics, Ltd Dell Optical Mouse                             

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                          

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                          

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc. QuickCam E2500 series                                   

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0bc2:2300 Seagate RSS LLC                                                        

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB                                 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3c07 D-Link System Wireless G DWA-110 Adapter                               

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub                                          

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                          

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0644:0201 TEAC Corp.                                                             

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

Je  ne sais pas trop où chercher dans le kernel, j'ai été voir dans Device Drivers -> MMC/SD/SDIO card support, mais après je ne sais pas quoi prendre, j'ai essayé quelques options mais ça ne marche pas mieux (MMC block device driver, Use bounce buffer for simple hosts, Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC Card Interface support, VIA SD/MMC Card Reader Drive sont compilés en dur, et Atmel SD/MMC Driver en module). Est-ce que vous avez une idée? Au cas où, je précise que j'ai le noyau 2.6.32.

Merci par avance du coup de main,

Kevin57

----------

## Kevin57

Finalement à force de chercher, j'ai finir par trouver. Il fallait compiler le noyau avec l'option "Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device" (Devices Driver -> SCSI Device Support) et le lecteur de carte 5 en 1 est reconnu, même en ne compilant aucune option de support MMC/SD (ce qui, au passage, me surprend un peu...!)

----------

